# Plumb's Veterinary Drug Handbook - Sixth Edition



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

It's a little dated, but still has good info:
http://www.armchairpatriot.com/Home-Vet/Plumb's Veterinary Drug Handbook [Desk Ed.] 6th ed. - D. Plumb (Blackwell, 2008) WW.pdf


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks! Good resources are always needed!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Thanks! Good resources are always needed!


You're welcome!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Kathy. Can you present the Fifth edition of the Veterinary Parasitology Reference Manual like you did with the Plumb's Handbook?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Kathy. Can you present the Fifth edition of the Veterinary Parasitology Reference Manual like you did with the Plumb's Handbook?


Maybe here:
http://best-book.us/download/veterinary+parasitology+reference+manual
Looks like you have to make an account?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like the account is free. No need for me to sign up since I have the manual lol.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Looks like the account is free. No need for me to sign up since I have the manual lol.


I also have it, but decided to sign up and it prompted me for credit card info! No thanks, lol.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Always a trick grrr.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a feeling it was too good to be true.


----------

